# NEED A WORKER FOR SUNDAY, $10 PER HOUR



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Need a person to work tommorow with transportation. You won't have to go on the roof, will be a ground man helping form metal panels. 

$10 per hour. Paid Fiday.

If you can, please call me before its too late, (850) 777-1221

Clay


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

wish i would have seen this sooner.Clay send me a PM next time you need some help.


----------

